
Pinterest Applying Deep Learning to Related Pins - kesor
https://engineering.pinterest.com/blog/applying-deep-learning-related-pins
======
dethswatch
What'd be even more awesome is if they'd stop polluting google images with
spam pages generated by their site.

"1000 ideas for ..."

